# Rear Wheel Bolt Thread Size/Pitch (Long 460)



## 6.7LMegaCab (Mar 26, 2021)

Hello again! Does anyone know what the wheel bolt size and thread pitch are on the rear wheels? The manual shows M16x1.5, but no other data. Just got new shoes on the wheels for the old beast but before I put them on, I need to clean up the bolt threads. I think most are good, but there are a few questionable ones on both sides.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello again MegaCab, Take a nut in good condition with clean threads to a hardware store, or an auto parts shop, or a Lowes, or Home Depot. They have test metric studs to help you identify the threads. Make sure your nut runs freely for a good ways on the test stud.


----------



## 6.7LMegaCab (Mar 26, 2021)

Hey! I appreciate it, BigT! I didn't even consider that. I'll bring one with me and hope Lowe's, HD, Ace, has test threads in that size (or nuts). I was thinking maybe they were like the hydraulics with the BSPP threads, non-standard. Hopefully not though! 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------

